# Boat ON the jetties....



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Who left their boat on the Quintana side jetties? Neighbor just showed me a pic, nice boat on the rocks......


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

BretE said:


> Who left their boat on the Quintana side jetties? Neighbor just showed me a pic, nice boat on the rocks......


Wasn't me, sounds like a bad day though..


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Dang! Hope nobody got hurt. Someone's wallet sure did!


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

That looks like it. My neighbor took his pic from the other side......


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Looks like a shallow draft boat. 

In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

that boat looks like it has been used pretty hard already


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Well at least it looks like the guy on deck didn't spill his drink.


----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

another odd thing is no registration numbers (which would not be odd on a large "documented" boat), but there is no name and home port on the rear which I believe is required for a documented boat


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

From what I'm hearing the boat is the sea-e-O. No injuries. Sucks all around but atleast no one was hurt.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Gilligan's Island, except the sea wasn't rough?


----------



## fISHBUD (Oct 16, 2005)

Oh man! I hate seeing stuff like that, no matter what size boat or who it belongs to...


----------



## popeye_iv (Oct 29, 2015)

fISHBUD said:


> Oh man! I hate seeing stuff like that, no matter what size boat or who it belongs to...


Thank you. No one knows what happened... steering loss, shaft broke, etc. It could happen to anyone, but instead, let's point fingers an laugh.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

We took a few pics of it and it does have home port on the transom. Freeport Texas but nothing else. Guys weren't very chatty but I told them I'd pray for em. When we took our pics another large CC was there with them from SSMarina. They mentioned a website where we could gain some info. I won't post any pics or info here but yes. Those poor guys an gals had a bad day.

Edit: I just looked at the pics we took and see the name on the transom now. The name mentioned above is correct.


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

Owners wife said they just bought it 6 months ago.she named the Capt on Facebook,she didn't seem very impressed with him.Glad no one was hurt but I bet the owner wants to hurt someone!


----------



## Trout green (Aug 25, 2012)

Majek11 said:


> Owners wife said they just bought it 6 months ago.she named the Capt on Facebook,she didn't seem very impressed with him.Glad no one was hurt but I bet the owner wants to hurt someone!


How bad was it destroyed? Hope the can get it back on the water with some minor repairs.


----------



## sotxks (Jul 10, 2011)

From what I have read, it was the Sea-E-O. Word on the streets, it was not the salaried captain of the boat that did it. It was someone else who claimed to be a captain, and after a few drinks got permission from the owner to drive the boat. Ran it on the rocks and ran off. The actual captain of the boat was at home asleep when it happened.




__ https://www.facebook.com/ryan.doxey.54/posts/1236917702997863



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Trout green said:


> How bad was it destroyed? Hope the can get it back on the water with some minor repairs.


The word "minor" won't be used anywhere when speaking about "repairs" unfortunately. Might be totaled. Impossible to tell for sure.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

I figured new owners, had not had the name put on her yet. Plus I see the fender hanging on the port side. I guess when they went for a joyride they didn't know to store that thing.

Going to be an expensive claim and probably will not be covered by insurance.


----------



## lm1243 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Correct*

Yes it is the Sea-E-O. The name is on there. The paint isn't reflecting the name very well. It is registered and documented. The fender is out because another boat was side tieing to help them unload gear. That is correct, the salaried captain was at home asleep when this occured. Another "captain" was driving the boat, wrecked it, and walked away from the scence. It is totaled and yes Insurance will be covering it. It will be removed today, Monday.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

alreadygone said:


> Yes it is the Sea-E-O. The name is on there. The paint isn't reflecting the name very well. It is registered and documented. The fender is out because another boat was side tieing to help them unload gear. That is correct, the salaried captain was at home asleep when this occured. Another "captain" was driving the boat, wrecked it, and walked away from the scence. It is totaled and yes Insurance will be covering it. It will be removed today, Monday.


Really bad deal.

My remark about insurance in question was because someone said that a person was running her that was supposed to be a captain, but, evidently was not. A lot of policies now have a warranty that no coverage will apply unless there is a licensed captain on board at the time of loss. Hopefully for the owners that is not an issue.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

99% sure the guy that was running it has his license. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Friendswoodmatt said:


> 99% sure the guy that was running it has his license.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Pretty sure he does too. But for instance on my boat( charter boat) whomever is under control of the vessel has to be specifically named on my policy. He may have a different policy as I don't know if it was a charter boat or not.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

I hope tbis whole bad deal turns out ok for all concerned

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

offshorefanatic said:


> Pretty sure he does too. But for instance on my boat( charter boat) whomever is under control of the vessel has to be specifically named on my policy. He may have a different policy as I don't know if it was a charter boat or not.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yep, that is a *Named Captain* Endorsement. I see those too. I don't like them, but, it is becoming more common the industry.


----------



## popeye_iv (Oct 29, 2015)

bigfishtx said:


> Yep, that is a *Named Captain* Endorsement. I see those too. I don't like them, but, it is becoming more common the industry.


It's more common because it's considerably cheaper especially for charter boats that are often used for commercial and pleasure use.

A straight pleasure craft probably would not require a MMC.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

It's sad to see the loss of such a nice boat. Hopefully, no one got hurt. My boat might be small, but it's not sitting on the rocks.


----------



## graynor (Jun 6, 2006)

If someone else took the boat for a joy ride without the owners permission wouldn't that be theft ? Somebody need to go to Jail !


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

graynor said:


> If someone else took the boat for a joy ride without the owners permission wouldn't that be theft ? Somebody need to go to Jail !


Owner was on the boat.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

popeye_iv said:


> It's more common because it's considerably cheaper especially for charter boats that are often used for commercial and pleasure use.
> 
> A straight pleasure craft probably would not require a MMC.


?
I see that endorsement routinely and especially on higher value sportfish yachts regardless of charter exposure.


----------



## heli.clay (Sep 1, 2011)

It's still there.


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

heli.clay said:


> It's still there.


For the record, it takes a while to get rig capable of lifting the boat. Plus the CG, GLO, insurance agent has to visit, surveyor. This isn't like having a wreck on the highway.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

That didn't take long...at least they are honest, as seen in the picture...

http://www.yachtsalvage.com/Listings/YS160240.htm


----------

